# Looking for a ^cheap^ head unit.



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm looking for a cheap head unit for my datsun, I want something that has rca inputs so i can plug in my ipod. I really want something down low, i doesn't need to play cd's or anything. a built in amp is fine too, it's only going to drive 2 little speakers.

any suggestions, or maybe you have something in your garage you want to get rid of.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wait, so you want a cheap headunit with rca inputs that doesn't need to be a cd player?

What about a cheap little amp then?
not a full headunit, just an actual external 2ch amp. Maybe 50x2 or something, plug your ipod straight into the rca inputs. There's no way you're going to find a cheap headunit with rca inputs, it just won't happen, and even if you do there's no way it will put out as much power as a cheap little amp will.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i could use just an amp, i was thinking i would want to be able to have a tuner also so i can listen to traffic info. 

I think i decided to get a jensen cdh1000 from ebay and i'll get an RF transmitter for the ipod, that way I have the cd player, tuner and ipod. And the jensen is very plain looking, which is nice.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that works too


----------



## Bsentra14 (May 6, 2004)

Hey B11 - did you ever pick up that CDH1000 HU from Jensen? How does it sound? Was it an easy install? Does it look as stealthy as you had hoped?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's not been installed yet, it's going in my datsun, and it sticks out of the dash about an inch or two and i have to mess with some under dash ventelation plastic stuff to make it fit properly. I haven't listened to it, i tested it to make sure that it takes cd's and whatnot, the motorized face is kindof a weak point, but over all it looks very down low.

I also added a fuba antenna on the hatchback. that was a PITA...


----------

